# bfn



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

just wanted to say that i had a bfn but still have frosties left so i am going to have another go had a period  3 days after stopping pessaries will i have to wait until i have another period before i start treatment again  i don't think my little frosties implanted as i didn't have any bleed whatsoever absolutely gutted but want to try again could anybody tell me about acupuncture why do you have it will it help me is there anything that can help second time around


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

hi humran Im sorry I cant answer your questions as ive never had ivf but wanted to send you a big 

keep positive anne X


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I am really sorry to read you have got a negative 

I have added a couple of links that might help you decide on acupuncture or not.

Wishing you all the best for your frosties 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=eslhq5sqjnsko0v3bfshpsdkp3&board=20.0

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## dsimone (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry about your BFN.  And, I wish you luck with the frosties.  I think different people get different things from acupuncture.  I have done it when I am able, for increasing circulation and relaxation.  However, an acupuncturist would give each individual a different dx.

Take care.  dsimone


----------



## WooWoo (Jan 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say, I am 42, nearly 43.  I had a BFN on my first round of IVF, only to get pregnant naturally the following month.  My son is now 12 months and I find myself pregnant (very early stages) again, naturally. 

Don't give up!!


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow Woowoo

Thats fantastic news and certainly gives us all hope. I'm 42, and just had a failed cycle of IVF, but keep hoping it'll happen naturally...
Have 1 daughter who is 17 from my first marriage. Been pregnant with my new hubby 6 years ago when we first got together, but long story.... and no baby!! So we're confidant we can do it.... My consultant recommended IVF due to age and having 1 blocked tube!! We keep hoping the drugs have woken up a sleepy system!!!

Lots of great sex going on.... so I keep hoping & praying....

Thanks for cheering me up tonite....

Luv
Ands
xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry on your BFN.
It's good that you still have some frosties. Not many of " our age" get little ones to freeze.
I have accupuncure and herbs. It's not worked so far but I feel better for it.. and you never know. The chap I see says he's going to do everything in his power too try to get it to happen on it's own before the Docs get their hands on me again. We have no reason for it not happening.... so going back to the old way... and some of the news here has spurred me on!!
Good Luck,
BrightEyes


----------

